# Suzy update!!!!!!!!!!!&#33



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

This naming thing is harder than I thought...picking the name should be the easier part, right? I'm up for any suggestions! 

Alright, well I've had little miss Suzy for a week now and I tell you, this dog, is almost perfect. She eats well. Is very healthy. She's smart too[or I should say, too smart lol] Is veryyyyy fast. She has the cutest personality! :wub: If she's in her ex-pen and she sees us, she will stand on her hind feet and start to dance[literally, will post video later], she looks like the little penguin in the movie Happy Feet. :biggrin: If there's a pile of dirty clothes on the floor waiting to be washed, she will dig her head into the clothes and rub her whole body through it.  Its hilarious to watch, she really likes clothes lol. She learned how to climb up and down the stairs on Saturday, and now she won't stop, I think she thinks its a game. We took her to the vet on Thursday, and of course he was charmed by her! :wub: She licked him on his face once and he was under her spell[now he knows how we feel!] At the vet, I never let her down, and I feel like I'm being a little too over-protective, I do that anyplace where other animals are. I took her out Friday for some socialization/shopping. We went to wal-mart, toys r us and the movie theatre to meet some of my friends[all in the same shopping center] and we never got kicked out, even the employees would pass by and say 'Awwww', not to mention everybody else that saw her. Before friday, she would quiver and growl at other people she didn't know, now she slightly wags her tail! 

Here's some new pictures of her:









At the vet


















Smiley 









She was wagging her tail













































In her new parka









pigtails!









My cat still hates her. But Suzy lovess her.










Sorry I posted them so late, I initially wanted to post them this weekend, but I was kind of busy, and it takes so long to upload all my photos to photobucket. Thanks for looking though!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I was going to put this in another post but...
I have a couple of questions for you guys:

1. We took her to petsmart on Sunday to socialize with other dogs and sign her up for puppy classes, but puppy classes are for dogs 2-5 months old so Suzy would have to go to a Beginner dog class for 6-12 month olds. I don't feel comfortable putting her in a class with untrained, larger dogs because she's so small and they might just trample all over her  Do you think I should let her go? 
2. Do you know of any good dematting spray that works so I can use it her coat, because surprizingly, she has a couple of mats on her stomach even though we brush her everyday.
3. How long do you keep your topnots in your malts hair? Do you take them out at night?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 25 2008, 12:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677211


> Well I was going to put this in another post but...
> I have a couple of questions for you guys:
> 
> 1. We took her to petsmart on Sunday to socialize with other dogs and sign her up for puppy classes, but puppy classes are for dogs 2-5 months old so Suzy would have to go to a Beginner dog class for 6-12 month olds. I don't feel comfortable putting her in a class with untrained, larger dogs because she's so small and they might just trample all over her  Do you think I should let her go?
> ...


First off, I just have to say OH MY GOSH. She is a beautiful maltese. And i'm not just saying that, she is GORGEOUS. 

To answer your questions
1. I would ask to talk to the petsmart trainer and ask if you can either put her in the 2-5 mos class or ask if there is a specific class that is forming that has more toy breeds than big ones. that is what i did with my first maltese.
2. If it is sold at Petsmart, I would avoid it. I would ask what Cindy used on her since she knows her coat, etc
3. I keep topknots in 24/7 on all of my dogs.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

omg.she is so everything.

gorgeous.beautiful and adorable.i really mean it. :wub: :wub: :wub: you have to post more pics of her.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry I dont have any answers to your questions, but I just wanted comment on how absolutely gorgeous your little girl is...what a cute little darling.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Suzy is gorgeous, she's one of the most beautiful Malts I've ever seen. :wub: :wub: :wub: She certainly sounds like a perfect little girl too.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting more pictures of her! She is absolutely stunning! If you work outside of your home, I don't know how you are going to make yourself leave her!

We all love to help pick out names. Give us some guideline-do you like short or fancy? Or do you like names with a certain beginning letter-etc.?

A princess name since she is so princess like?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a little BEAUTY :wub: Suzy is almost the same age as my Tzu baby Clementine  Sarah


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

She is just incredibly beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: WOW!


----------



## jacknjill526 (Aug 11, 2008)

She is so gorgeous!!! She looks so beautiful in all of her pictures :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Your baby girl is just gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smheat: Oh lord she is adorable :wub:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww.. she is so precious... just love that pretty little face... and it is quite evident just how much you love her... you both are so blessed!


xox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My goodness, she is gorgeous!!!! I can see how anyone (everyone) would fall in love with her. :wub: 

oh geez, now I forget your questions already - picturing that sweet baby... :brownbag: 

Ummm, I leave Abbey's top knot in all the time, but sometimes I give it a break for over night.

for knots you could try Cowboy Magic, I bought some at a local feed supply store (they sell stuff for all kinds of animals) - I believe the Cowboy Magic was in with the horse stuff!! :shocked: 

I think finding the right name is the hardest part - it took me over a week to name Angel...I had lists prepared, but finally went with the name that matched her personality :innocent: 

Good luck with the baby, may you have many happy healthy years together.

Edit: the class, oh yes. Abbey will be 4 years old tomorrow. They put her in the puppy class with giant young rowdy dogs. She shook with fear for the first two weeks, then she blossomed into the primadonna that she is. I'd request a class of small dogs if it's possible.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That face in the first pic reminds me so much of CeeCee!!! She is GORGEOUS and one of the prettiest malts I have ever seen!!!! I am so glad she has such great temperment to go with her looks~~~that is important!! I just love her.......

Try the Chris Christianson (I think it is called a butter comb) that has the fine and slightly larger teeth and it is 5 1/2 inches long and is made out of SS. Gentlly take your fingers and put between the mat and the skin of the pup and turn the comb lengthwise and work the mat out and it doesn't hurt Suzy. They are great little combs and last a lifetime.

You will have a lifetime of sweet kisses and love from that little beauty~~~~~~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Suzy is a little doll! I love her big bows too!

I always keep the topknot up but sometimes remove the bow at night, especially
if the bow is larger.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 25 2008, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677264


> Suzy is a little doll! I love her big bows too!
> 
> I always keep the topknot up but sometimes remove the bow at night, especially
> if the bow is larger.[/B]


thanks and I do take the topnot out when she goes to bed and she only wears a bow if we go out someplace.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL :wub: :wub: SHE HAS A REAL BABY DOLL FACE.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh my she is darling. I don't have a maltese so I can't answer the other questions but for her name what do you like? When I see her I think of Darla, Princess, serenity,Bella,Lala that's all I can think of at the moment


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I just love her! She is so precious! :wub: :wub: And I'm kinda partial to the name Suzy...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

wow what a beautiful girl! She looks perfect!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Nov 25 2008, 02:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677224


> Thanks for posting more pictures of her! She is absolutely stunning! If you work outside of your home, I don't know how you are going to make yourself leave her!
> 
> We all love to help pick out names. Give us some guideline-do you like short or fancy? Or do you like names with a certain beginning letter-etc.?
> 
> A princess name since she is so princess like?[/B]


Fancy please! And you're exactly right, she already thinks she's a little princess!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Nov 25 2008, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677273


> Oh my she is darling. I don't have a maltese so I can't answer the other questions but for her name what do you like? When I see her I think of Darla, Princess, serenity,Bella,Lala that's all I can think of at the moment[/B]


Darla and Princess were some of my top choices of names!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Suzy is adorable! You should go to the small dog meetup it is a lot of fun. Also with the classes, I think there is a class for just small dogs I remeber seeing it somewhere. I leave them on all day and night.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's such a beautiful girl :wub: :wub: I like the name Gabriela and you could call her gabby for short. As far as top knots I always leave it in and I re-do it every morning.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: She sure looks perfect. What a doll.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is gorgeous and your pictures are wonderful!!! I love her big bows ... and I think the name Suzy is just perfect for her. It's girly and she is definitely a girly little girl!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:smheat: :wub: :smheat: :wub: :smheat: :wub: I'm in LOVE she is beautiful!!!!!! [attachment=44210:congrats.gif] again!!! I like the names Bella Bianca and Kiara she sure does look like royalty!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh I forgot the question I was so taken by her beauty!! Topknots stay in 24/7 I change them once a day sometimes every other depending on how hard they play.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is beautiful!!! Daisy faired pretty well at her puppy kindergarten and that was because the trainer was ready and willing to fire the water squirt bottle at the larger dogs if they came close to tromping Daisy or playing rough. If you bring it to the attention of the trainer and keep an eye out she should be fine. I used Chris Christian Ice spray for tangles on Daisy. She also has her top knot in 24/7 but I comb it out and put it back in 3 times a day so it does not matt.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Nov 25 2008, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677324


> She is beautiful!!! Daisy faired pretty well at her puppy kindergarten and that was because the trainer was ready and willing to fire the water squirt bottle at the larger dogs if they came close to tromping Daisy or playing rough. If you bring it to the attention of the trainer and keep an eye out she should be fine. I used Chris Christian Ice spray for tangles on Daisy. She also has her top knot in 24/7 but I comb it out and put it back in 3 times a day so it does not matt.[/B]


thanks and that makes alot of sense. I will def. talk with the trainer about that. How muchdoes daisy weigh?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Nov 25 2008, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677295


> Suzy is adorable! You should go to the small dog meetup it is a lot of fun. Also with the classes, I think there is a class for just small dogs I remeber seeing it somewhere. I leave them on all day and night.[/B]


Thanks, that sounds great! Do you know when the next one is?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't answer your questions, but I just want to say that your new pup is absolutely precious. Love the big pink bows. Thanks so much for sharing pics of your beautiful new baby! Good luck!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Suzy is adorable! Have you decided to keep her name Suzy?

Petsmart doesn't have a separate "small breed" training class, but check other training facilities in your area. They are often less expensive, and most should have a separate class for dogs under 30lbs or so.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is beautiful! OMG, I can't stop looking at her! How old is she? What a beauty!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, she is seriously one of the cutest Malts I've _ever_ seen!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I absolutely love, love, love her face. :blush: 

As for names, I really like the one you were thinking about: Darla. How cute is that??




OMG, she's so cute, I seriously want to steal her from you. LOL, did I just say that out loud? :innocent:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Suzy is seriously adorable!!!! :wub: What a sweet lil face she has!!!! :wub: 

Good luck with naming that beauty!!!!  Keep the cute pictures coming!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Miss Suzy :wub: is absolutely precious - how could you not fall in love with her?? I think the name Suzy is very cute, and
not used all the time. Darla is pretty too, and she'll be gorgeous no matter what you call her!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 25 2008, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677289


> QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Nov 25 2008, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677273





> Oh my she is darling. I don't have a maltese so I can't answer the other questions but for her name what do you like? When I see her I think of Darla, Princess, serenity,Bella,Lala that's all I can think of at the moment[/B]


Darla and Princess were some of my top choices of names!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmm great minds think a like lol  . Whatever you name her will fit perfectly!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Your baby is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing all these great pics of her with us. I'm sure you'll decide on a fitting name for your little one soon.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I can see why the vet (and everyone else) is charmed by Suzy......she has one of the prettiest faces I've ever seen-absolutely adorable!! And pink is soooo her color :wub: :wub:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

That baby has the cutest face ever.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Suzy is gorgeous. Someone said she has a baby doll face. That's a perfect description I think. I like the name Suzy. You could call her Princess Suzy if you want to jazz it up but I like Suzy and she's probably used to it by now. It might confuse her to change it??? We had a trainer come to the house for private lessons for just the same reason you mentioned. I just started to use Cowboy Magic maintenance shampoo & conditioner on Dixie. What a difference. The groomer just told me that is a great choice. I also spray a mix of it & water on her every day while grooming/combing her. I just purchased a #1 All Systems Dematting Comb # D7. I saw it and thought it was so hugh but what a great job it does on matts. Makes a big difference for me. As for top knots, I put a cotton "scrunchy" type thing on her top knot at night to keep the hair out of her eyes. Each morning I take it out, groom her and put it back in or use the bands with a bow. I think hers needs to be done fresh each day. I just have to say again how stunning Suzy is. I could look at her forever.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You are sooo blessed to have such a bundle of sunshine! She really is one of the most beautiful maltese pups I have ever laid eyes on! 

As far as classes....are there any other schools aroud you that have classes for just small breeds? I totally know what you mean about being over protective. Ben and Emma's feet NEVER touch the ground at Petsmart, the vet, the groomers, etc.

I have always used Pantene detangler for matts. I know others have used Chris Christensen and love it too. 

Enjoy each second with your beauty queen!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

She is absolutely precious, like a sweet angel! What a beautiful face!

Names can be difficult, but when you come up with the one that is most fitting you will know it.

AS for the training, I went to puppy class for all dogs and then ended up joining a small breed class that is at our local humane society. It was great.

Top knots I keep in 24/7. I redo them in the am and then again in the afternoon or whenever needed. 

Enjoy your bundle of joy!!!


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

OMGoodness! She is GORGEOUS!!!! I love that little face!

Now, for a fancy name...Giselle or Gigi are pretty fancy to me - but I'm a sucker for anything remotely French...Darla is cute, and so is Suzy! I'm sure that whatever name you go with will be as perfect as she is!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Nov 25 2008, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677421


> She is beautiful! OMG, I can't stop looking at her! How old is she? What a beauty![/B]


She'll be 6 month this Friday.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh! Suzy is gorgeous! Bentley and Brighton are in love :wub: :smheat: :wub: 

I agree with Cee Cee's mom. Get a comb. Brushing is great - but I learned that I was simply brushing over mats. A comb will definitely find them. Use the tip of the comb to break the mat apart. And gently comb out the mat. It takes a little time to get a mat out. Also - I hold the fur at the skin so I am not pulling and hurting B & B.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 25 2008, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677566


> Suzy is gorgeous. Someone said she has a baby doll face. That's a perfect description I think. I like the name Suzy. You could call her Princess Suzy if you want to jazz it up but I like Suzy and she's probably used to it by now. It might confuse her to change it??? We had a trainer come to the house for private lessons for just the same reason you mentioned. I just started to use Cowboy Magic maintenance shampoo & conditioner on Dixie. What a difference. The groomer just told me that is a great choice. I also spray a mix of it & water on her every day while grooming/combing her. I just purchased a #1 All Systems Dematting Comb # D7. I saw it and thought it was so hugh but what a great job it does on matts. Makes a big difference for me. As for top knots, I put a cotton "scrunchy" type thing on her top knot at night to keep the hair out of her eyes. Each morning I take it out, groom her and put it back in or use the bands with a bow. I think hers needs to be done fresh each day. I just have to say again how stunning Suzy is. I could look at her forever.[/B]


Thanks! And Suzy doesn't even know her name is Suzy because we don't call her that and I don't think her breeder really made her remeber it in case her new family would want to name her something different.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Nov 25 2008, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677591


> OMGoodness! She is GORGEOUS!!!! I love that little face!
> 
> Now, for a fancy name...Giselle or Gigi are pretty fancy to me - but I'm a sucker for anything remotely French...Darla is cute, and so is Suzy! I'm sure that whatever name you go with will be as perfect as she is![/B]


Me too, I loveee french names!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Nov 25 2008, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677599


> Oh my gosh! Suzy is gorgeous! Bentley and Brighton are in love :wub: :smheat: :wub:
> 
> I agree with Cee Cee's mom. Get a comb. Brushing is great - but I learned that I was simply brushing over mats. A comb will definitely find them. Use the tip of the comb to break the mat apart. And gently comb out the mat. It takes a little time to get a mat out. Also - I hold the fur at the skin so I am not pulling and hurting B & B.[/B]


Okay thanks, I hope I can get her to stay down long enough for me to do that! It's almost like she's tickle-ish on her stomach. Lol.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My jaw is still on the floor, she is such a BEAUTY!!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: Its obvious why Cindy was holding her back for show. Congratulations again! Sorry I cannot help with the naming until I know more of your criteria, lol. I am picking out names myself for when we find the right puppy!

I also keep topknots in 24X7 also, but sometimes I have to change them 2 or 3 (or more!) times a day because Stuart will scratch and pull the hair out which will cause a mat. For dematting and tangles and shampooing+conditioning for that matter, I am totally in love with Nature's Specialties products. Here is what I use:

1. Plum Silky Shampoo - a purple whitening shampoo for occassional use
2. Berry Gentle Shampoo- a pink tearless shampoo, occassionally use on the head/face
3. Coconut Clean Conditioning Shampoo - this is great cause its kind of like shampoo & conditioner in one....so good for puppies or training to get used to bathing with a little torture at a time....
4. Re-moisture with Aloe - LOVE THIS CONDITIONER, but rinse well!
5. Quicker Slicker - leave in conditioning spray, sprayed on lightly after towel drying and for brushing mats
6. Demat - good for those hard to get out mats

All of the products should be diluted per instructions on the bottle. I do not work for the company, have no interest in them, but after trying CC, Coat Handler, and other top name brands, this is by far my favorite.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I love French names, as well.

Some of my favorites include Amélie (one of my favorite movies!), Josette, Noémi, Emmanuelle (Emma or Emmy for short), Isabelle, and of course, Sophie. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 25 2008, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677614


> My jaw is still on the floor, she is such a BEAUTY!!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: Its obvious why Cindy was holding her back for show. Congratulations again! Sorry I cannot help with the naming until I know more of your criteria, lol. I am picking out names myself for when we find the right puppy!
> 
> I also keep topknots in 24X7 also, but sometimes I have to change them 2 or 3 (or more!) times a day because Stuart will scratch and pull the hair out which will cause a mat. For dematting and tangles and shampooing+conditioning for that matter, I am totally in love with Nature's Specialties products. Here is what I use:
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is very helpful


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Forgot to mention about grooming tools:

1. LOVE the CC Buttercomb - one for body and one for face

2. LOVE the Madan Brush - have to pick up the comb much less often cause the stiffer bristles of the madan brush make it easier to "froth" and "pick" at the mats. Email cindy fern king for one: [email protected]

3. Love BBirds groomblog for professional grooming tips, including how to brush out mats:
http://groomblog.blogspot.com/ - includes all kinds of breeds so don't go here often....
and here is her _great _article on dematting:
http://www.bbird.biz/uploads/dematting_20article.pdf

And I also like French names.....Gigi seems to suit your little one. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is one BEAUTIFUL pup! She is really just gorgeous, one of the prettiest I've seen. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG, she is sooooooo cute it's ridiculous! :wub: :wub: :wub: Especially love the pic of her all staticky and then the one where she's on her back and it looks like she's winking!!!  You are so lucky to have her!!!


----------

